# Just one more day!



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

An agility friend share this with me and I want to share it with you. I know that no one reading this is guilty, but it is a good reminder. Our best friends give us their all, and there are no EGOS involved on their part. In their eyes we are the very best owner! Let's be sure to give them back the same devotion. Enjoy!

Sunday, I set jumps in a large agility class of about 70 dogs Excellent
Standard. There was a woman who ran two dogs. Both dogs were lovely dogs,
trying to please and they were a a fun team to watch. The course was pretty
tricky and very subtle, few clean runs. On both runs the handler caused the
dogs to make similar mistakes. We've all done that, not a problem. She was
frustrated. On her second run, she excused herself and said "a bad day.."
and jestered like it was somehow her dogs fault.

It just broke my heart to hear this woman say this. I am thinking a '..bad
day..' with your best friend??? How could this be??? I am thinking 'how I
would love to have a 'bad day..' with my Yeager'.

A wise agility competitor told me years ago, 'run every run as if it your
last run with our dog, cause one day you will be right'.

I remember Nancy K's Jazz memorial last year and the song it was set to
'...just one more day...'. I bawled my way through the video It was so
appropriate. Just one more day... what we wouldn't give... some of us to
have 'just one more day'.

Hug your dogs, they are with us for such a short period of time,
:amen:

Be the kind of person your dog thinks you are!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh.... this is so inspiring. 

Thanks Flynn!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

So true, Flynn! Roscoe is never a bad boy and there is never a bad second with him. Just last night I was sitting our bed snuggling him and shed a few little tears just because I love the sweet little boy so much. I know that anytime he is "naughty" it's really that Tim and/or I were naughty and need to work with him more.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Flynn- great reminder. I don't know if I treat every run like our last (I would be balling and not moving!) But I know if there is a mistake it is me for sure. Dogs read body language like crazy and this ofcourse includes the body language you don't mean for them to read as well  I adore my pups on and away from the course though.

So you thinking of running with Sir Winston??? With those legs he could tear up an agility course!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Flynn- great reminder. I don't know if I treat every run like our last (I would be balling and not moving!) But I know if there is a mistake it is me for sure. Dogs read body language like crazy and this ofcourse includes the body language you don't mean for them to read as well


Boy, do I see this with Kodi. (and I'm doing a private lesson today to try to figure out what I'm doing) in Rally run-thoughs, he launches himself toward the jump, and ends up getting way ahead of me. (which gives him all the time in the world to get distracted) My instructor suggested that I come early before our Obedience class, go into the agility ring, and just practice heeling in and around the jumps. I did that, and no problem at all... I couldn't trick him into making a mistake, even by heeling straight toward a jump and halting right in front of it. So... it HAS to be that on the Rally course, I'm doing SOMETHING with my body that is signalling him to launch at the jump, even though that's not my intention. She's got a good eye, so my guess is she'll be able to figure out quickly what I'm doing wrong... then it's "just" a matter of me remembering not to do it on course!:redface:


----------

